
Diversity at Slack - sunils34
https://slackhq.com/diversity-at-slack-d44aba51d4b6
======
thesmallestcat
I wonder what percentage of their employees have children, or come from
poverty, or come from rural communities, or speak a language other than
English at home, or have a criminal record, or lack formal education. Maybe we
could see some age brackets too, or a distribution of political
affiliations/views. Won't hold my breath for those numbers, as those are not
considered components of "Diversity," but it would make it easier to take the
last bit seriously:

 _We have always said we want Slack to be a place where people of all
different backgrounds thrive._

~~~
cholantesh
There has been a historical lack of representation for women, people of
colour, and LGBTQ people in the workplace. Some of the social strata you point
to are covered in these brackets, and some aren't. Certainly it would be nice
to see a company indicating that they take concerns about ageism seriously,
along with providing support to ESL persons and/or indicating that their
hiring process doesn't unfairly exclude people without a post-secondary
education, but I'm not sure coming from a rural background or having a
particular political affiliation is correlated with employment discrimination
or exclusion in the workplace (with the obvious caveats for being a neo-Nazi
or a jihadist or something).

In the aggregate, though, as a visible minority and a political 'ugly
duckling' in my current workplace, I like that companies are being somewhat
transparent about how they support diversity. I would imagine they'd welcome
feedback such as yours.

